# Duck Fajitas



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

This is probably my very favorite recipe...

Shred lettuce, dice tomato and have shredded cheese and sour cream ready to go.

Take six breasts and fillet them as thin as you possibly can - lightly saute' in a dab of butter. Give a very healthy dusting of Tony Cacheree's Creole seasoning. While this is going, thinly slice up an onion and bell pepper in EVOO until just done.

Heat up tortilla flatbread until lightly browned on both sides. Load them up and enjoy with a shot of Franks Hot Sauce. Easy quick and a personal favorite...


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I also agree..... a great way to do any waterfowl.

I love fajitas. :thumb:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I think I'm going to try that this weekend.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Just be REALLY careful of the steel shot. It is EASY to crack a tooth eating these...


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

That is why I cut the slices very thin.....ie 1/4 to 1/8 inch thick.


----------

